# verbos de cambio



## Brazilian Girl

Agradezco si pudieran ayudarme con esta duda: que verbo de cambio debo usar con "encantada", "me puse encantada" o "me quedé encantada"?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Brazilian girl, bem-vinda ao nosso fórum!

Você quer uma tradução para o português? !  
Na sua frase: _me quedé encantada_ = fiquei encantada.
Verbo = ficar.


----------



## Lusitania

Humm, em que contexto Bgirl?
Porque em espanhol dizem geralmente "encantada" como dizemos geralmente em português "muito prazer". O cumprimento inicial quando nos apresentamos.

Fiquei encantada o verbo será ficar como diz a Vanda não é?

Bem-vinda ao fórum!


----------



## Vanda

Lusitania, você e eu acabamos entendendo que ela queria o verbo em português. Graças a um amigo nosso  , prestando maior atenção à pergunta da BRZgirl é que  percebi que ela quer o verbo em espanhol, não em português.


----------



## COOKIE7

Hola Brazilian Girl!

En español la frase "me *quedé* encantada" es correcta!!!

Saludos!




Brazilian Girl said:


> Agradezco si pudieran ayudarme con esta duda: que verbo de cambio debo usar con "encantada", "me puse encantada" o "me quedé encantada"?
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lusitania

Ui! há sempre estas trocas neste fórum 
Pois então seria o verbo "quedar" ou "encantar" pode ser considerado verbo?

Troquei-me toda


----------



## COOKIE7

Depende de qué se quiera decir. Por ejemplo:

Meeting people directly: "Please to meet you" = "Encantada" 
You met a boy (maybe) and you liked him: "Lo conocí y quedé encantada!!"
You visited a beautiful country: "I went to Hawaii and I got amazed" = "fUI A Hawaii y quedé encantada"

Espero te sirva!!




Lusitania said:


> Ui! há sempre estas trocas neste fórum
> Pois então seria o verbo "quedar" ou "encantar" pode ser considerado verbo?
> 
> Troquei-me toda


----------



## Lusitania

Si! muchas gracias! Me quedé encantada


----------



## fabbiola

Hola a todos! 
 Estoy de acuerdo, quedé encantada y a propósito alguien puede   explicarme por qué se llaman, Verbos de cambio? los verbos poner, quedar, etc.


----------



## Tomby

Sim, certamente isso queria saber eu. Passei toda a noite sem dormir pensando que seriam os "verbos de cambio".  Sinónimos talvez?
Exemplos em espanhol:
_Encantada de .... (de conocerlo)_
_Ha sido um placer.... (hablar contigo)_
_Un placer.... (hablar con Vd.)_
_Mucho gusto... (en conocerlo)_
_Visité Rio de Janeiro y (me) quedé encantada (admirada) por su belleza._
_Etc., etc._




Vanda said:


> ...prestando maior atenção à pergunta da BRZgirl é que percebi que ela quer o verbo em espanhol, não em português.


Vanda não acha que esta pergunta melhor tivesse sido enviada ao fórum espanhol?  
Cumprimentos depois de um fim-de-semana prolongado em Barcelona.


----------



## pablocar

Fabbiola,
los llamados "verbos de cambio" se refieren a un cambio de estado: no lo estaba, pero me quedé encantado, me puse colorado, me dejó blanco como un papel, me hice fuerte, me convertí en un canalla, me volví un amarrete... La preferencia de uno u otro en cada situación está determinada por razones semánticas y/o de uso. No se dice "se quedó un hombre rico", pero sí "se volvió un hombre rico", simplemente porque se usa así. Sin embargo, se puede decir tanto "se volvió rico" como "se hizo rico", con la diferencia de que "se hizo rico" sugiere que la riqueza provino del propio esfuerzo, mientras que si se hubiera vuelto rico por sacarse  la grande, por ejemplo, probablemente elegiríamos "se volvió" o aun "se quedó".


----------



## Mangato

Nunca oí que nadie se volviese rico.  Em cambio es muy común oir se volvió loco.  Dise ficar tolo?


----------



## pablocar

Aquí podés oír unas cuantas personas diciendo "se volvió rico": http://www.google.com/search?q="se+volvió+rico"

De todos modos es muy posible que los usos de los verbos de cambio varíen bastante en lo regional, entonces no sería extraño que lo que te suena bien a ti no me suene a mí, y viceversa.

Lo de volverse loco, en Brasil podria ser "ficar maluco" o "ficar doido". Ojo que "se quedó loco de la vida" sería más bien "ficar feliz da vida".


----------

